

ErgoDox EZ: An incredible mechanical keyboard - drothlis
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard

======
drothlis
This is a funding campaign to mass-produce a fully assembled version of the
ErgoDox open-source hardware design.

